# A beef marinade--quick, simple, good



## carnivore (Sep 12, 2003)

an easy and very good marinade for beef (or lamb).  I LOVE thyme especially with red meat.  For those who dislike soy sauce (hi oldcoot) I think that you could substitute some red wine and still turn out some great meat:

proportions (per 1 or 2 pounds of meat):
1 half small onion, chopped
3 tbsp soy sauce
2 tbsp cooking oil (your choice on the type)
2 tbsp vinegar (your choice on the type)
4 tsp fresh thyme, or 2 tsp dried
2 cloves garlic, pressed or minced
1 tsp black pepper

--combine all ingredients and marinate at least 2 hours.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 13, 2003)

This sounds like it would be great for ribs carnivore!!!  Thanks for the recipe - I love lamb so maybe that will be my first try!


----------



## oldcoot (Sep 13, 2003)

Onion, garlic, thyme, and wine?  Sounds like a winner to me, Carnivore.  And thanks for the special consideration.


----------

